# Jumper - Fred Hartman Bridge



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Emergency crews responding after first person accounts indicate a person jumped off the Fred Hartman bridge in Baytown.

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

They were showing the cop cars on the bridge on the traffic news at 6:00 but didn't say what was going on. 
When I went over it about 7:30 coast guard had a chopper circling low and there were about half a dozen cop cars with guys using binocs so kinda figured that was the issue.

Sad!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I went over around 7:40 and I didn't see anything :/


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

At around 7:45, there was one car parked at the top (no driver) and a cop car sitting right behind it. Wrecker driver was also parked close by.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Whatever the reason it ain't worth it! Some people can't see through the fog of life. We all go through bad/hard times, trust in God and all will be well.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

mstrelectricman said:


> Whatever the reason it ain't worth it! Some people can't see through the fog of life. We all go through bad/hard times, trust in God and all will be well.


Amen brother.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

unfortunately, this happens a few times a year off the Fred and the galveston bridge.

It sucks

A few of us on 2cool were the first to a guy last year that jumped of the galveston causeway... he didnt make it, and it still weighs heavy on my mind.

i aint worth it PERIOD

Capt Thomas


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I went over around 7:40 and I didn't see anything :/


They were on the southbound shoulder. The chopper was flying really low too, they were circling around and dropped down to where I couldn't even see them.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ducatibilt said:


> They were on the southbound shoulder. The chopper was flying really low too, they were circling around and dropped down to where I couldn't even see them.


Oh ok well that explains why I didn't see/notice anything.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Oh ok well that explains why I didn't see/notice anything.


Shouldn't be putting on makeup and driving either... LOL


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

capt.sandbar said:


> Shouldn't be putting on makeup and driving either... LOL


I don't, I wait until I get to work


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I went over around 7:40 and I didn't see anything :/


You talked to your boy today? :biggrin:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> You talked to your boy today? :biggrin:


Wasnt me bro. :spineyes:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> You talked to your boy today? :biggrin:


About this evening?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> You talked to your boy today? :biggrin:


Oh!! HAHA I get it!! I didn't know you knew


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> About this evening?


:mpd:



Jamie_Lee said:


> Oh!! HAHA I get it!! I didn't know you knew


Know what? All I know is, wasn't me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

capt.sandbar said:


> Shouldn't be putting on makeup and driving either... LOL


 You saying she needs makeup?


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> You saying she needs makeup?


 I was only trying to be funny.. Not gonna open that can!! I'm sure she is just fine either way.:doowapsta


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Oh!! HAHA I get it!! I didn't know you knew


Yep! I think we all know but that's a good thing.....hwell:


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> Whatever the reason it ain't worth it! Some people can't see through the fog of life. We all go through bad/hard times, trust in God and all will be well.


Kinda like telling someone with heart disease to simply trust in God and all will be well.

Depression is a chemical imbalance that needs to be treated with medication.

It involves a whole lot more than just having a bad day. hwell:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

spuds said:


> Kinda like telling someone with heart disease to simply trust in God and all will be well.
> 
> Depression is a chemical imbalance that needs to be treated with medication.
> 
> It involves a whole lot more than just having a bad day. hwell:


This is correct. Some may recall 9 months ago, my cousin committed suicide. Left behind 2 baby girls. When this demon gets ahold of you......it is HARD to shake. A few decades ago, i had this demon on my back. Had it not been for a powerful family taking command of my life and saving me from myself, I would have been in the nightly news.

Prayers sent to the surviving family. Their pain is only beginning!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

spuds said:


> Kinda like telling someone with heart disease to simply trust in God and all will be well.
> 
> Depression is a chemical imbalance that needs to be treated with medication.
> 
> It involves a whole lot more than just having a bad day. hwell:


Hard to explain that to someone who's never been there.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Fact is I have been there. I also have two sisters that have had problems. I'm not saying God is a cure all but prayin dam sure ain't gonna hurt.
Carry on.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

capt.sandbar said:


> I was only trying to be funny.. Not gonna open that can!! I'm sure she is just fine either way.:doowapsta


 :brew:


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Truly sad. I watched a film called The Bridge, about the Golden Gate jumpers. Blood chilling. Prayers to the friends and family.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> Fact is I have been there. I also have two sisters that have had problems. I'm not saying God is a cure all but prayin dam sure ain't gonna hurt.
> Carry on.


Perhaps not, but getting in to see a doctor should be THE PRIORITY for anyone who is suffering the ravages of this malady.

I have been through two on my wife's side of the family. Her dad being the stoic old german that he was, didn't believe in getting help, even after his son took his own life.

His health declined and unbeknownst to anyone, he took on severe depression himself. Two years later took his own life.

If you have been personally touched by this scurge, it makes you even more suseptable. Don't let it spiral out of control. Get MEDICAL help!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

mstrelectricman said:


> Whatever the reason it ain't worth it! Some people can't see through the fog of life. We all go through bad/hard times, trust in God and all will be well.


Perfectly said ! My nephew took his own life last year at the age of 35.
What a waste.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I could not find anything on the news yesterday about a jumper.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

trodery said:


> I could not find anything on the news yesterday about a jumper.


This is all I could find, it's from the Baytown Sun. Thoughts out to her family.

*No ID on bridge jumper *

Posted: Wednesday, October 16, 2013 12:00 am 
No ID on bridge jumper By Eleska Aubespin [email protected] Baytown Sun | 1 comment 
A woman jumped to her death from the Fred Hartman Bridge early Tuesday in what police suspect was suicide.
It is the second apparent suicide from the Hartman Bridge this year.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The idiots jogging on the Hartman bridge before daylight on Sunday morning are tempting fate.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

What do joggers have to do with someone who felt there was no hope and ended her life? 
***?


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

she jumped....it was over a guy she was arguing with....who knows why people do stupid stuff like that I guess we are all wired a lil different


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Sad...permanent solution to a temporary problem....


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

*she*

she was pretty young to...


----------

